# Welches LAN-Kabel ist am besten



## Schnitzel766 (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo, da ich mich sonderlich mit LAN-Kabeln auskenne, wollte ich mich mal an euch wenden .

Ich hätte zwei fragen.

1) Welches LAN-Kabel hat die besten Datenübertragung ? Bräuchte eines welches circa 25 Meter lang ist.

2) wie wirkt sich wärme auf die Datenübertragung der LAN-Kabel aus? Da ich ein LAN-Kabel im heizungsachacht evtl verlegen würde. Da sind circa 80-100 grad maximal. Im Sommer natürlicher weniger 😄. Oder kann ich das LAN-Kabel iwie vor der Wärme schützen? Ein normales Isorohr würde da nicht viel ändern ?

Gruß schnitzel


----------



## Brehministrator (1. Juli 2014)

Meine Antworten:

*1.)* Es gibt kein "bestes". Es gibt echt miese LAN-Kabel, meistens die ganz billigen. Die erkennt man daran, dass sie keine Schirmung haben. Schon ab dem mittleren Preissegment erreicht man aber die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit. Was da limitiert, sind eher andere Komponenten (bevorzugt sehr preiswerte Router/Switches). 25m ist schon eine ordentliche Länge, da würde ich auf jeden Fall ein LAN-Kabel nehmen, das sowohl eine Gesamtschirmung als auch eine paarweise Schirmung hat (nennt sich "doppelt geschirmt"). Zu empfehlen wäre z.B. "S/FTP", Erklärung siehe Artikel: Twisted-Pair-Kabel

Du könntest z.B. dieses hier kaufen (oder vergleichbares in irgendeinem anderen Shop): Patchkabel Cat6 doppelt geschirmt (S/FTP) 25m grau halogenfrei | Preis: 18,10 EUR | Konfektionskabel.de

Ich hab in diesem Shop neulich die 70m-Variante von genau diesem Kabel gekauft (frag nicht wieso ), und erreiche damit die gleiche Datenrate wie mit dem (relativ edlen) 1m-Kabel, das ich sonst an meinem Router habe 

*2.) *Generell leiten Metalle zwar schlechter, wenn sie warm werden. Der Unterschied zwischen 20°C und 100°C ist dabei aber zu vernachlässigen. Das größere Problem könnte sein, dass die Kunststoff-Isolierung des Kabels weich wird oder Gase abgibt, wenn es echt 100°C werden. Ich würde aber schätzen, bis 100°C passiert da nix. Nur die wenigsten Kunststoffe würden sich z.B. zersetzen, wenn man sie mit kochendem Wasser übergießt. Wahrscheinlich musst du also wegen der Temperatur nix spezielles beachten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte schon mit einem popeligen Cat4 Kabel keine Probleme bei der Länge ( hatte selbst mal knapp 40 m in Betrieb ). Generell sollte das Kabel die Temperatur verkraften aber ob das auf Dauer sinnvoll ist? Vielleicht könnte da D Lan was sein?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juli 2014)

Schnitzel766 schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich mich sonderlich mit LAN-Kabeln auskenne, wollte ich mich mal an euch wenden .
> 
> Ich hätte zwei fragen.
> 
> ...


 
100°C sollten eigentlich gehen, aber das wird bei dem Kabel auch angegeben sein  (guck mal, ob das in der angegebenen VDE-Spezifizierung steht.)

Die Übertragung sollte durch Wärme theoretisch sogar besser werden,   in deinem Anwendungsbereich wirst du das aber nicht merken. 


Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich,  du überschätzt die Wärme im Heizungsschacht etwas.   Wenn es dort bis zu 100°C warm wäre, müsste eure Heizung durchgehend kochendes Wasser herum schicken.   So warm ist eine Heizung nicht.


----------



## mister_x_1979 (1. Juli 2014)

Schon mal was vom Dlan gehört ??? Dann müsstest keine Leitung legen ! Durch´s Heizungsrohr selten sowas gehört ! 
--->
PowerLAN


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Juli 2014)

Power Lan hat allerdings ordentlich Leistungseinbußungen, da wäre man mit einem 25 Meter Kabel doch deutlich besser und billiger aufgestellt.


----------

